# SE Asia - any suggestions?



## MontrealGirl (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I'm going to Singapore the first two weeks of March.  While I'm there we're booked on a 3D 2N stay on Phuket.  Here are a few questions for you... 
- Where should we stay on Phuket to experience culture, beautiful sights, and good food.  
- Where else throughout SE Asia are must-sees?  (I know that's a tough question) We're looking at short trips (3D 2N) in places such as Kuala Lumpur, Vietnam, Indonesia... Any other suggestions?  

For travel, I don't enjoy laying on the beach.  An hour to relax is fine but exploring is really what I'm after on any vacation.  This is my first time visiting that part of the world so hopefully you guys can help  

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks a bunch!! 
Eileen


----------



## ValHam (Feb 13, 2006)

Cambodia is a great country...many things to see...especially the temples of Ankor Wat...timeshares probably are non existant however.


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 14, 2006)

We went to Vietnam and Cambodia last fall and would highly recommend both, but for only 2 or 3 days Cambodia would be best -- Angkor Wat is awesome.  No timeshares but Angkor Village in Seam Reap is beautiful, reasonably priced and good location to see the temples (the original, not the new one closere to the airport).


----------

